# Fehler: Hauptklasse konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden



## MaxiKevey (26. Jan 2015)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich hab heute angefangen das Buch "Schrödinger programmiert Java" zu lesen. Das erste was ich lernen sollte war: Hallo MaxiKevey in der Konsole anzeigen zu lassen. Jetzt hab ich alles gespeichert und Kompiliert hab ich auch schon. Nur wenn ich jetzt in die Konsole "java HalloMaxiKevey" eingebe (so wie im Buch beschrieben) erhalte ich den Fehler der im Titel steht. Kann jemand etwas mit der Fehlermeldung anfangen? Aus Google bin ich auch nicht viel schlauer geworden :/
Gruß MK


----------



## Thallius (26. Jan 2015)

Entschuldige aber hast du mal danach gesucht? 

JEde Woche haben wir 3 Threads mit fast dem gleichen Titel. Das muss doch möglich sein, dass man mal selber sucht bevor man den x-ten neuen Thread mit dem gleichen Inhalt aufmacht.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## MaxiKevey (26. Jan 2015)

Das habe ich auch gemacht aber nach dem 8. oder 9. Tread hab ich dann die Hoffnung aufgegeben weil es nicht funktioniert hat.
Gruß MK


----------



## xPaaaT (27. Jan 2015)

```
class ErstesProgramm
{
	public static void main(String[]args)
	{
	System.out.println("Hallo MaxiKevey");
	}
}
```

cmd -> javac ErstesProgramm.java
Dann sollte es erscheinen

Am besten erstellst du dir ein Ordner, kopierst die die Konsole herein und die Java-Datei, dann musst du nicht immer den Pfad eingeben, wo das Programm ist.


----------



## MaxiKevey (28. Jan 2015)

Also ich weis nicht warum es jetzt auf einmal geklappt hat aber es hat funktioniert. Vielleicht mag Java meinen Namen nicht ^^ Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe  Gruß MK


----------



## VfL_Freak (28. Jan 2015)

Moin,

deweiteren solltest Du hier zumindest zu jeder Frage Deinen aktuellen Code posten (bitte dabei Code-Tags beachten) !
Denn ohne ist es oftmals reine Rätselraterei ... und dazu hat hier keiner Lust !!

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MaxiKevey (28. Jan 2015)

Ok mach ich das nächste mal  Gruß MK


----------

